# CFLRS with social/physical distancing



## OceanBonfire (25 Jun 2020)

> Candidate training will resume gradually on June 29. For several weeks now, the School has been preparing and adjusting to the health rules in force in the region. In order to be ready and to measure the effectiveness of our new methods, a group of instructors participated in a rehearsal of a "roc drill" in military language.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dimsum (25 Jun 2020)

...so, RCAF CFLRS staff get the "new" tan boots, but the rest of us still get the steel-toed cinder blocks?


----------



## Navy_Pete (25 Jun 2020)

I don't really see how this works with any of the class setups or field training, but whatever.  

If this means that people can actually get off the base for weekend leave that's okay, but otherwise why not just start with an initial quarantine and then blast them through? Being cheek to jowl with 50 odd people you didn't know a few weeks ago was a useful sorting out of the people that can't handle that lack of privacy/personal space that can become an operational necessity, and probably the only stressor there that is both realistic and applies to all services.


----------



## Haggis (25 Jun 2020)

Navy_Pete said:
			
		

> ...why not just start with an initial quarantine and then blast them through?



That's what the RCMP Depot has done and what other law enforcement academies are doing.


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Jun 2020)

Haggis said:
			
		

> That's what the RCMP Depot has done and what other law enforcement academies are doing.


Are they isolating the staff too?


----------



## Haggis (25 Jun 2020)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Are they isolating the staff too?



I don't believe they did, but they were subject to daily screening.


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Jun 2020)

Makes sense to me, the staff living at home would be that weak point in the quarantine anyways.


----------



## Haggis (25 Jun 2020)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Makes sense to me, the staff living at home would be that weak point in the quarantine anyways.


  My agency's college is following a very similar protocol.  Unless your facility is 100% stocked up on absolutely everything for the duration of the quarantine and if absolutely nothing needs outside servicing (computers, HVAC, plumbing, roofing, roads and grounds etc.) there will be chinks in the quarantine's armour.


----------



## jaysfan17 (25 Jun 2020)

Navy_Pete said:
			
		

> why not just start with an initial quarantine and then blast them through?



I really hope RMC does this because I really do not want to have to do distance learning full time again. It sucks so bad.


----------



## Navy_Pete (26 Jun 2020)

Haggis said:
			
		

> My agency's college is following a very similar protocol.  Unless your facility is 100% stocked up on absolutely everything for the duration of the quarantine and if absolutely nothing needs outside servicing (computers, HVAC, plumbing, roofing, roads and grounds etc.) there will be chinks in the quarantine's armour.



Sure, there always will be, and the 6' separation with masks just reduces the risk of transmission . Not against it, was more wondering if it's a hard and fast rule for all the training, or just something where they do it where they can. Was more of curious if it meant no weekend leave off base; it was nice just to head into downtown St. Jean, and overnighters to Mtl was also pretty common to blow off steam. Will probably be a  few more people blow a gasket if they get rid of those.

Anyway, there are a lot of other factors involved as well (like exposure time, HVAC setup etc) so even with precautions expect it would probably rip through the mega pretty quick. A big chunk of people are fully asymptomatic, so it's tough to really do anything that won't have weaknesses.


----------



## OceanBonfire (30 Jun 2020)

> "A group of 210 candidates arrived last Friday to resume their training. Mask, sanitizing and tactical dispersion are now part of their daily routine."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sarahsmom (7 Oct 2020)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> ...so, RCAF CFLRS staff get the "new" tan boots, but the rest of us still get the steel-toed cinder blocks?



Are you sure they did not get their boots at their previous base? Are you sure they are hard Air Force  and not a purple trade whose element happens to be Air Force and they got them because of operational requirements? Maybe since they are staff they have been in for several years and have taken advantage of bootforgen?


----------

